# Möchte nur mit Notebook kabellos surfen - wie genau?



## rockabella (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo! 

Habe ein absolutes Anfängerproblem:

Möchte mit meinem neuen Notebook, welches WLAN-fähig ist, kabellos surfen, ohne weitere PC's, Notebooks etc. einschalten zu müssen! Möchte also quasi nur mit einem Gerät kabellos surfen. Ist dies möglich? Was benötige ich hierfür?

Vorhanden sind: 
Notebook (wlan-fähig)
PC 
USB DSL-Modem (momentan am PC installiert)
DSL WLAN-Router 54MBIT

Hatte schon in der Suchfunktion nachgeschaut, aber leider die für mich passende Antwort nicht finden können, sorry ;-)

Lieber Gruss und vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## schutzgeist (3. Mai 2005)

Du hast das Modem direkt am PC hängen, obwohl du einen Router hast?


----------



## rockabella (3. Mai 2005)

Ja, habe den Router nagelneu diese Tage geschenkt bekommen für mein notebook und weiß nicht so recht, wie ich ihn jetzt installieren soll ;-)


----------



## schutzgeist (3. Mai 2005)

Achso, hatte mich nur gewundert 

Ich kann dir zwar sagen, wo du was einstecken musst, aber von der Konfiguration letzendlich (woraufs wohl ankommt  ) hab ich leider auch nicht so viel Ahnung  
Sorry  :-(


----------



## rockabella (3. Mai 2005)

Hey schutzgeist 

Das wäre doch schonmal ein Anfang ... 

Danke Dir ;-)


----------



## michel_tr (3. Mai 2005)

> Was benötige ich hierfür?


Das was du auf gezählt hast (Dein USB Modem kannst du als Briefbeschwerer verwenden).

Falls du noch mit deinem PC online gehen willst bzw. ein kleines Netzwerk mit ihm und deinem Laptop aufbauen willst, brauchst du noch eine Netzwerkkarte + Kabel.


Wie du deinen Router richtig konfigurierst wird in der Betriebsanleitung stehen.

1. Stecke dein "DSL Kabel" in den WAN Port deines Routers

(1a. Verbinde die Netzwerkkarte von deinem PC mit einem LAN Port deines Routers)

2. Wahrscheinlich kannst du eine Konfigurations-Oberfläche aufrufen, wenn du in einem Internet Browser die IP deines Routers eingibst.

3. Dort hinterlegst du einfach deine Zugangskennung für deinen Internet Provider.

4. Nun musst du deinem PC und Laptop eine IP zuweisen. Entweder eine statische, oder  du lässt dir einfach eine vom Router zuweisen (wenn möglich). Näheres steht sicherlich im Handbuch von deinem Router!

5. Hinterlege bei deinem Laptop und PC die IP deines Routers als Gateway.

6. Nun hast du vom Laptop / PC Internet Zugang. Dein Router wird sich selbstständig einwählen.


----------



## rockabella (17. Mai 2005)

Hey Michel_tr   

Habe Deine Antwort leider erst jetzt gelesen und mit meinem Netzwerk ... noch kein Stück weiter ...

Also das mit der IP-Adresse kapiere ich mal gar nicht!

Habe genau nach Anleitung mein ADSL Modem (von D-LINK, heute nagelneu gekauft und für WLAN ausgerichtet) installiert.

Genauso meinen Router ...

Eine Netzwerkverbindung kommt auch zustande, dennoch komme ich nicht ins Internet!

Woran erkenne ich denn, welche IP mir zugewiesen wird. Was mache ich mit ihr? Hatte nun in den Browsereinstellungen bei LAN-Einstellungen  "automatische Suche der Einstellungen" eingegeben. Habe übrigens Windows XP Home.

Eigentlich gehe ich meistens nur mit meinem Notebook online. Habe aber auch noch einen PC. Müsste ich denn den PC einschalten, wenn ich ein Netzwerk zwischen PC und Notebook stalliere? Möchte eigentlich nicht beide Geräte laufen haben, wenn ich doch nur das Notebook benötige. 

Du/Ihr siehst/seht, ich bin total unwissend, habe von Netwerken, WLAN ... überhaupt keine Ahnung ... und würde mich super über Eure weitere Hilfe freuen 

LG


----------



## Ahnungsloser8000 (18. Mai 2005)

Hi,
also ich gehe mal davonaus, dass du die Geräte wie oben beschrieben angeschlossen hast.
Jetzt brauchst du als erstes die IP-Adresse des Routers. Die sollte eigentlich irgendwo in der Anleitung stehen. ( IP-Adresse sieht ungefähr so aus 192.168.0.1  , die Zahlen sind natürlich von Router zu Router unterschiedlich).
Jetzt gehst du bei deinem Notebook in die Systemsteuerung und dort auf Netzwerkverbindungen. Dort wähslt du den Punkt Drahtlosverbindung mit einem Rechtsklick aus und gehst in die Eigenschaften.
Dort markierst du nun den Eintrag Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP) und drückst rechts darunter auf Eigenschaften.
Jetzt müsstest du ein Fenster vor dir haben, wo du wählen kannst zwischen IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen und folgende IP-Adresse verwenden.
Du wähslt den zweiten Punkt aus.
So jetzt gibst du eine IP-Adresse für dein Notebook ein. Diese muss in den ersten Teilen gleich sein wie die IP-Adresse des Routers 

Beispiel :     IP-Adresse : Router : 192.168.0.1
                                      Notebook : 192.168.0.x
Wo das x steht trägst du eine Zahl deiner Wahl zwischen 2 und 254 ein.
Das Feld Subnetzmaske wird nun automatisch ergänzt.
In den Feldern Standardgateway und Bevorzugter DNS-Server trägst du die IP-Adresse des Routers ein.
Das letzte Feld bleibt leer.
Jetzt noch OK drücken (bis alle Fenster geschlossen sind) und dein Notebook ist schon mal im richtigen Netz.

So als nächstes musst du überprüfen, ob der Router schon eine voreingestellte WEP-Verschlüsselung benutzt. Wenn ja, sollte der Schlüssel auf einem Etikett am Router bzw. im Handbuch stehen.
Du musst beim Notebook diesen Schlüssel eingeben, damit du mit dem Netzwerk verbunden wirst.
Dazu suchst du rechts unten in der Taskleiste ein Icon, dass dir zeigt ob ein Netz gefunden wurde. Das doppelklicken.
Jetzt müsste ein Fenster aufgehen (ist abhängig vom Treiber und vom Gerät wie diese Fenster aussieht) indem das gefundene Netzwerk angezeigt wird. Nun müsste irgendwo stehen "mit Netzwerk verbinden" (oder so ähnlich). Wenn du den Knopf drückst, wirst du normalerweise dann nach dem WEP-Schlüssel gefragt. Den eingeben und dann sollte das eigentlich klappen. Vielleicht den Rechner vorsichtshalber noch mal neustarten, sollte aber normal nicht nötig sein.


So ich habe jetzt mal versucht das so genau wie möglich zu erklären. Hoffe du kommst damit zurecht. Ansonsten einfach noch mal melden.

Gruß Ahnungsloser8000


----------



## rockabella (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo   

Der Testdurchlauf meines Routers gibt folgende Meldung an:

"PPPoE server not found, please check that your ISP is using PPPoE.
Test failed."

Habe bei den Routereinstellungen unter Setup Wizard PPPoE folgende Daten eingegeben:
User Name: frn/max.mustermann
Passwort: PINpasswort
Connect behavior: Autmatic Connect/Disconnect

Bin übrigens bei Freenet ;-)

Was habe ich vielleicht nicht beachtet? Hüüüllllfeeee, ist das schwierig   

LG


----------



## Ahnungsloser8000 (19. Mai 2005)

Hi,
also mit Freenet kenn ich mich nicht aus. Anscheinend liegt aber da das Problem. Vielleicht sind die Zugangsdaten nicht völlig korrekt oder Freenet nutzt kein PPPoE.Am besten wendest du dich an Freenet, die können dir genau sagen (zumindest sollten sie das können    ), wie du den Router für den Internetzugang konfigurieren musst.

Funktioniert denn wenigstens dein WLAN? Oder hast du da auch noch Probleme? 

Gruß Ahnungsloser8000


----------

